
An Open Letter to Msjhs: A Bay Area Public School Experience - jelliclesfarm
https://medium.com/@ankushswar1/an-open-letter-to-msjhs-23c2333f7f84
======
masonic
I think the fact that the author capitalizes _Black, Hispanic,_ and _Native
American_ when used as racial identifying adjectives but not _white_ says it
all.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
What does it say?

